# Wanted : Pashley/Cresswell U Plus 2



## Thomas Cusick (6 Aug 2012)

Hello there,

Does anybody have a U Plus 2 tandem trailer trike they no longer use and would be willing to sell? I am looking for a pedal-powered way to transport my two children. I will travel to collect.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## melkan (23 Sep 2012)

Thomas Cusick said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Does anybody have a U Plus 2 tandem trailer trike they no longer use and would be willing to sell? I am looking for a pedal-powered way to transport my two children. I will travel to collect.
> 
> ...


 i have one, it doesnt look sparkling but is in good working order, we are in york


----------



## Thomas Cusick (24 Sep 2012)

Hi There,

I managed to get hold of one just last week, after keeping a look out over summer. Many thanks for letting me know.
Regards
Thomas


----------



## Jo Soliva (24 Feb 2013)

Hi there 'Melkan'
Do you still have this? I would gladly travel to York to collect - how much do you want for it?
Jo


----------



## thebicyclist (25 Feb 2013)

melkan said:


> i have one, it doesnt look sparkling but is in good working order, we are in york


Melkan: I would be interested in the Creswell if you still have it.


----------

